# Maiden ride-74 Raleigh 20” Folder



## jimbo53 (Apr 4, 2021)

Been working on this one off and on for a couple of months. Complete overhaul with new tires/tubes (still have the original 20” Red Lines) bearings cleaned and serviced as well as brakes. I was pleasantly surprised how nice this little fella rode and handled!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have it’s twin. Pulled it out of the basement today. Same service last year, put 20” Greenfield Scorchers on it, new chain, new Kool Stops, and a 19 tooth rear sprocket from a Sprite 5 speed on it. I doubt it was used much over the years.
My wife said she’d ride it, if I bought it for her. No go, just yet. We actually have two Raleigh 20s, not sure I ever needed one at this point, but, they are cool. Also, not sure if they count as a lightweight, either.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2021)

I had three, and just sold my Green one like yours.
Two left in two different shades of brown. This one, pictured, rides like new. BTW...those pumps are as rare as hens teeth...


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 4, 2021)

They are a bit rare, but, they don’t fit anything else, either. I turned up the Blumels version, for my blue Twenty.
Ted


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 4, 2021)

I had a similar green and chrome Twenty. I sold it to a student who now uses it to commute in Boston. Here in the country, there's not much need for a folding bike with 20 inch wheels. When I lived a few miles outside of D.C., it was good on the local suburban streets. The Twenty is a good bike in its stock form, and some people customize it heavily to get something a bit closer to a more modern folder. These bikes were immensely popular for a time. The Twenty was a big hit for Raleigh, to the extent it temporarily eclipsed the basic Sports model in popularity for a few years. I'm a big fan of a rack-top bag or box option for these. I had a Banjo Brothers rack top bag when I had mine.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 4, 2021)

HARPO said:


> I had three, and just sold my Green one like yours.
> Two left in two different shades of brown. This one, pictured, rides like new. BTW...those pumps are as rare as hens teeth...
> 
> View attachment 1385880
> ...



I've bought pumps from Malaysia and cut them down if necessary.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 4, 2021)

I've got the fat sister with 18 in wheels.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 5, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> I have it’s twin. Pulled it out of the basement today. Same service last year, put 20” Greenfield Scorchers on it, new chain, new Kool Stops, and a 19 tooth rear sprocket from a Sprite 5 speed on it. I doubt it was used much over the years.
> My wife said she’d ride it, if I bought it for her. No go, just yet. We actually have two Raleigh 20s, not sure I ever needed one at this point, but, they are cool. Also, not sure if they count as a lightweight, either.
> 
> View attachment 1385620
> ...


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 5, 2021)

I also upped the cog to a 19t. Quite a difference one tooth can make. Bought this for my wife, too! She still prefers her 47 girls BFG DX that I upfitted with a 7 speed Shimano Nexus hub and alloy rims. Of course, the REAL reason was I wanted another bike to tinker with and could justify it to the wife that I got it for her-REALLY!


----------

